# What do you look like?



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Not sure if someone has done this post before. Just curious what some of the people here look like. Post pics (with your car).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

A picture now horribly dated, as my Holden's looks have since been improved considerably.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

yep, might be a good opportunity to introduce myself here.
been following this forum for about six month, bought a GTO in july.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Cant post a pic....Im still living in the last century.
But, I'll tell you this..........I'm old, fat, gray and stressed....until I climb in the cockpit of the goat.............then I'm 16 all over again! Yeah baby, yeah!!! :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's another ol' guy................. :cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

whoever is on the left is an attractive woman !!! SOMEBODY is happily married...

Here is me:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

This is me Haloween... drunk.... and looking like a dumbass at DFWGTO's house.








btw, I'm supposed to be Napolean Dynomite.... usually my head is shaved on a 1 along with my goatee.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

damn, and i thought that -I- looked young.......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> damn, and i thought that -I- looked young.......


I'll be 25 on the 17th of this month.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

:-( I just turned 32 two weeks ago.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's a slightly-out-of-focus picture of me with my GTO on the dyno.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

what kind of numbers did ya post?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> what kind of numbers did ya post?


Yeah, what he said.....


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

It only had about 900 miles on the odometer and was less than a month old. Note the date of the dyno.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn decent! ..... hurry up with that Jeep so we can start wheelin' together! :cheers


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

I think we all know that NitroGirl is the hottest member here!

:seeya:


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

*Aw, thanks!*



big_mike said:


> I think we all know that NitroGirl is the hottest member here!
> 
> :seeya:


You made my day!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

au contraire, seeing such a beautiful face made MY day!

*kiss on cheek*


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Ooooookay... that's enough. J/K! Our we the only brave people here???


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

c0ck-blocker! lol

Apparently we must be. I will even post a full body pic, hows that?

(once my portable HDD is recognized)


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

big_mike said:


> I think we all know that NitroGirl is the hottest member here!
> 
> :seeya:


 :agree


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

My car looks awsome !!! ... on the other hand I personally look like hammered sh*t ... HAHAHAHA LMAO.. :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

cant nobody look worse than me, I mean damn, I look like a 22yo punk kid.........


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the goat-n-me at our photoshoot 










and then the wife and myself in our everyday clothes


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3486


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> the goat-n-me at our photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, you the goat and the wife are some SEXY red x's lol


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Ooooookay... that's enough. J/K! Our we the only brave people here???


Okay... here I am. :lol:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Me with my other weapon of choice: M198 155mm Howizer!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

nuther old guy here,
42...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> nuther old guy here,
> 42...


hey, watch what you're syaing i'm 56 and i'm not old


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

age is in the eye of the beer holder! lol


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Me with my other weapon of choice: M198 155mm Howizer!



Thanks for serving ftlfierfighter. The country owes a lot to all it's veterans. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

I say thanks to every person I see in uniform. I think they deserve at least that much from EVERY SINGLE citizen !!!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! We Marines just celebrated our 230th birthday yesterday on the 10th of November.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

until your post, I thought you were just a fire fighter.


----------



## WEDJ (Nov 9, 2005)

56 yrs young here. Nice to be able to go thru 2 muscle car eras.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't have one of me and the GTO yet, so here's one with my 1 year old and another of my car at the track last Saturday


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Me and my "93 Vette. The trophy is for "1990's Best of Show".


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Day One










Calistoga Car Show Last Year










Look at the silly kid with the funny shirt.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is a few pics of me.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

bluegto04 said:


> Here is a few pics of me.



You in the Navy??


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Here I am, nothing too impressive. This picture was taken at the eastern AZ/NM border. Also, my windows are tinted now, so the picture is not 100% accurate.


----------



## skc2121 (Oct 26, 2005)

Me last March in the pits










Just a good ol boy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

in that second pic, you look a LOT like my ex's husband when he showed up at my door.

lol


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

A photo of me "Holden" my best pal Peti.

http://penn.emaxcess.com/jim_peti.jpg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> WOW, you the goat and the wife are some SEXY red x's lol


the goat-n-me at our photoshoot 










and then the wife and myself in our everyday clothes












er thanks,... i've got them fixed now


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

skc2121 said:


> Me last March in the pits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem so familiar to me! :seeya:


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> You in the Navy??


Yep, I'm in the Navy. I have 16 years in and 4 more to go till retirement.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

OOHRA Canoe Club!! GO NAVY BEAT army!


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

bluegto04 said:


> Yep, I'm in the Navy. I have 16 years in and 4 more to go till retirement.



Me too, (4 years in, though) where are you stationed? You a first class? What rate?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> A photo of me "Holden" my best pal Peti.
> 
> http://penn.emaxcess.com/jim_peti.jpg


Man I'm a huge dog lover too!! I have four! (miniature daschunds) :cheers


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> A photo of me "Holden" my best pal Peti.
> 
> http://penn.emaxcess.com/jim_peti.jpg


If we're doing dog pics, here's one with Prince. He's from the pound, had him just about a year now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL, GORGEOUS, STUNNING!

The dog aint bad either... lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> If we're doing dog pics, here's one with Prince. He's from the pound, had him just about a year now.


I love dogs! I'll go home tonight and take a bunch of pics and post tomorrow! You have very pretty blue eyes btw! :cheers 
P.S. To everyone else, I'm just giving a compliment....


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

wont hear any complaints from me DEALER, I agree 100%


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

big_mike said:


> wont hear any complaints from me DEALER, I agree 100%


 :agree


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

here we go, pics of ME with my son, BOBO, a 3 year old chihuahua.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm glad I don't have the only dog who wears Polo shirts. Aw, Bobo, you're adorable!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That's hilarious! :lol: Danielle (my fiance') dressed my kids (dogs) up in hot dog outfits for Halloween, it was hilarious I'm trying to find pics! :cheers


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> Me too, (4 years in, though) where are you stationed? You a first class? What rate?


I am an SH1, stationed at the naval sub base Groton, CT.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

BlueTiger said:


> I am an SH1, stationed at the naval sub base Groton, CT.



Ahhh, supply, huh? ET3 here stationed in San Diego on the USS Bonhomme Richard.


----------

